# Insurance for Sex - Handy Tips



## Rasalom (Jun 16, 2007)

Insurance, and where to get it can be a minefield. This handy guide provides some useful advice on where to obtain relevant insurance in a variety of common situations related to sex...



SEX with your wife - Legal & General 

SEX with your future wife - Mutual Trust 

SEX with your secretary - Employers Liability 

SEX with a prostitute - Commercial Union 

SEX on the telephone - Direct line 

SEX with your biographer - Quote me happy 

SEX in a hurry - Insure & Go 

SEX with your boyfriend - Standard Life 

SEX with a transvestite - Confused.com 

SEX with someone different - Go compare.com 

SEX with an animal - Compare the meerkat.com 

SEX with a fat bird - More Than 

SEX on the back seat - Sheila's Wheels 

SEX with an O.A.P - SAGA 

SEX with a posh bird - Privilege.com 

SEX with a sheep - Farmers Union


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice one :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Who offers the best no claims policy and does it matter how many miles you do :lol: :lol:


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*sex*

3 people........Third party

house of ill repute.........Fully comp

effect of visiting house of ill repute.......... full no claims... :roll:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

One of the funniest I have seen in a LOOONG time, made me laugh out loud !!!

BRILLIANT thanks !!


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Rasalom said:


> SEX with a fat bird - More Than


I'd have thought that was Comfort...


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

What about

SEX with a condom ------ SAFEGUARD


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

BUMP

Because this deserves to be seen by as many as possible !!!!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Must admit this really tickled me today - very good postage to add to as well.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Sex with a dog...........Churchill 8O :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: thats brilliant put a smile on my face


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Sex with a sailor - Admiral


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

SEX on board a ship -----Admiral :roll:


----------

